# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ndahet nga jeta shkrimtari Odise Grillo

## BOKE

TIRANE (24 Shtator) - U nda nga jeta sot në moshën 71 vjeçare, shkrimtari i njohur i librave për fëmijë, Odise Grillo. Grillo prej kohësh vuante nga një sëmundje e rëndë dhe vetëm para 3 ditësh ai u rikthye në Shqipëri, nga SHBA ku qëndroi disa kohë për kurim. Mjeshtri i Madh, autori i mbi 120 titujve, Odhise Grillo ka lindur në Vuno të Himarës, në vitin 1933. Shkollën fillore e kreu në fshat, ndërsa ciklin e lartë të shkollës shtatëvjeçare e vazhdoi në Tiranë. Po në kryeqytet mbaroi shkollën e mesme, në gjimnazin "Qemal Stafa", dhe studimet e larta për Gjuhë - Letërsi dhe për gazetari në Fakultetin Histori-Filologji dhe në Fakultetin e Shkencave Politike Juridike. Me mbarimin e studimeve punoi për disa vjet në revistën "Hosteni" dhe më pas në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri", në redaksinë e letërsisë për fëmijë, ku punoi gjersa doli në pension. Së fundi punoi në Shtëpinë Botuese "Toena", si shef i redaksisë për fëmijë dhe të rinj. Grillo është redaktor i mbi 1500 librave të autorëve të ndryshëm. Përveç letërsisë është marrë edhe me publicistikë dhe ka botuar shumë shkrime në organe për të rritur dhe fëmijë si: "Drita", "Nëntori", "Ylli", "Zëri i Rinisë", "Pionieri", "Fatosi", "Yllkat", "Bota e fëmijëve" etj. Ai drejtoi për më shumë se dhjetë vjet Shoqatën Mbarëkombëtare të Shkrimtarëve për Fëmijë e të Rinj, në fillim si nënkryetar, pastaj për disa vjet kryetar e së fundi si president i kësaj shoqate. Po kështu, ka punuar pedagog i jashtëm, i letërsisë për fëmijë në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe të Elbasanit. Odhise Grillo ka qenë anëtar i disa bordeve të revistave që dalin në Shqipëri, në Kosovë dhe në Shkup e Tetovë. Odhise Grillo mban titullin "Profesor" dhe Mjeshtër i madh". Është Laureat i disa Çmimeve të Republikës, si dhe fitues i dhjetëra çmimeve të të gjitha niveleve në konkurset e ndryshme letrare që janë organizuar. Vjershën e parë e ka botuar në vitin 1947, ndërsa librin e parë Shtatë ngjyrat, në vitin 1954. Në jetën e gjatë krijuese ai numëron qindra tituj për fëmijë, mes të cilëve, të paharrueshëm për fëmijë janë Gabimet e Veshkaushit, Aventurat e maçokut, Pesëqind grosh, Një njeri bëhet majmun, Qau e qeshi Pallaveshi, Kur njerëzit kishin bisht, Një zog këndon e qan,  Vuuu gënjeshtra, gërrr paratë, Tradhti në sarajet Topiase, Hajduti me çizme, Dy gomarë këngëtarë, Mollët magjike, etj. Një numër i madh titujsh të tij është botuar në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, ndërkohë që shumë prej tyre janë përkthyer edhe në greqisht, maqedonisht, italisht, madje dhe arabisht. Me vdekjen e Odise Grillos, të afërmit humbën njeriun e tyre të dashur dhe letërsia shqipe një emër të njohur të saj.

----------


## Brari

Ngushellime  Familjes se Shkrimtarit te Madh !

Eshte   vertet nje thesar  per popullin tone Ai dhe vepra e tije.

----------


## Fiori

Ngushellime familjes dhe vecanerisht djalit te shkrimtarit, i cili eshte dhe vizitor i faqeve tona. 

Zoti ja u lehtesofte dhimbjen!


Me respekt

Fioralba K.


------

E Shtune, 27 Shtator 2003

*LAMTUMIRE ODISE GRILLO*

Himara percjell ne varrezat e Vunoit, shkrimtarin e shquar per femije

*Zenepe Luka*

Vunoi, ka pritur pergjithmone ne token e tij djalin e bregut, shkrimtarin e shquar per femije Odise Grillo. Ne ceremonine e lamtumires se shkrimtarit jane derdhur lot, e mbi varrin e tij eshte vendosur nje mal me lule tefresketa. Vlora percolli me dhimbje kortezhin.

Ne oren 14.00 kortezhi qe shoqeronte trupin e pa jete te shkrimtarit Odise Grillo, ka pershkuar shetitoren e qytetit te Vlores, per te marre rrugen drejt vendlindjes. Sapo eshte degjuar emri i tij shume femije dhe qytetare kane zene vend anes rruges duke e pershendetur me heshtjen e tyre kujtimin e tij.

Trupi pa jete i shkrimtarit Odise Grillo kaloi per here te fundit permes qytetit te Vlores, duke u nisur drejt Llogarase, per te zbritur ne vendlindjen e shkrimtaritqe ai e donte shume e duke lene pas dhimbjen tek lexuesit dhe miqte e tij te shumte aty. Kortezhi i perbere nga familjaret, bashkeshortja, pediatre e shquar Vangjeloja, femijet, Kosta, gazetari imirenjohur sportiv, dhe Ani, qe ka ardhur nga Amerika, nga shkrimtare e miq,
shoku i pandare prof.Dr. Hamit Borici, ka ngjitur te perpjeten per ne Llogara. Atje ne qyteze, eshte ndalur per nje cast, ne nderim te kujtimit te Odisese qe sa here kalonte kendej, i thosh te shoqes: "Qendro Vangjelo, merr fryme thelle, shiko cfare ajri ka Llogaraja, te mbushen mushkurite". Te gjithe e ndjejne dhimbjen e ikjes se shkrimtarit, por vajza e tij, Ani, ndoshta ka nje peng. Ajo mendon se mos pasoja qe solli ndarjen me te atin qe e donte aq shume, qe i kushtoi vargjet e para "Ani Anushi, 5 vjec i mbushi", erdhi per shkak te udhetimit dhe
emocioneve qe perjetoi ai ne shtepine e saj ne Amerike, ku do te festohej ditelindja e mbeses. "Erdhi i lumtur, gezoi sa me s'ka dhe per 1 muaj do te largohej, pasi kishte ne duar antologjine me vjersha per femije. Por semundja e goditi serish. Ai jetoi gjate ne gjendje kome, pse duhej te vdiste ne token e tij, pse duhej te zbatohej amaneti qe te prehej ne Vuno". Keshtu mendon Ani, permes lotesh qe shkasin mbi arkivol.


*Lamtumira*

Vunoi pushtohet nga dhimbja. Kurre nuk ka pasur kaq shume njerez ne varrezat e fshatit Vuno. Lajmi i vdekjes se birit te Bregut, ka mbledhur aty qindra banore, i gjithe fshati, por edhe himariote e nga fshatrat per rreth, por edhe nga Vlora dhe Tirana. I pranishem edhe deputeti i zones, Sabit Brokaj,por edhe shume shkrimtare e artiste, shoke te pendes por dhe lexues te
shkrimtarit, personalitete te kultures dhe artit ne Vlore. Kane qene te pranishem edhe sekretari i Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve te Shqiperise, Korab Hoxha, Kryetari i Lidhjes se Botuesve Shqiptare Fatmir Toci, Prof. Dr. Bardhosh Gace, Prof.Dr Hamit Borici dhe personalitete te tjera te fushes se artit dhe kultures.

"Iku nje margaritar i letersise shqipe per femie". Keshtu e ka nisur fjalen e tij te rastit, shkrimtari dhe humoristi i njohur, mik i ngushte i shkrimtarit, Dionis Bubani. Duke folur per jeten e shkrimtarit ai ka theksuar se Odise Grillo, laurant i disa cmimeve te Republikes, i dhjetra cmimeve te tjera, eshte i gjalle ne 120 tituj e librave te tij, i mijera zemrave te vogelusheve qe kane ne kujtese vjershat e tij, fabulat, tregimet.

Odise Grillo iku shpejt, sapo mbushi 70 vjec, kohe kur pjekuria e tij dhe deshira e pasioni per te shkruar vepra te reja, ishte i madh. Ai e deshi token, vendlindjen, ndaj dhe la amanet qe te vinte ketu, dhe ja ku erdhi per te mbetur nje memorial i letersise i vlerave te njeriut te mire,bashkeshortit e babait qe edukoi femije te mrekullueshem. Ai do te kuvendoje perjetesisht me detin qe e pa sapo erdhi ne jete, duke qene perjetesisht i qete ne Vunoin e tij te dashur. Ai u nda fizikisht, por vepra e tij eshte e pavdekshme, eshte ne librarite tona te brezave qe mbajne mend vargjet e vjershave, perrallat, e gjeniut Odise Grillo. I donte te gjithe Odiseja, nga shpirti i tij buronte vetem dashuri, e donte sa s'ka edhe vendlindjen e tij, ndaj la amanetin: "Te me coni atje ku me ka rene koka, ne Vuno".


_Dhimbja e Kostes dhe lotet e Anit_

Ne emer te familjes ka falenderuar djali i vetem i shkrimtarit, Kosta
Grillo. "Ju faleminderit qe me nderuat babane, qe erdhet kaq larg per te percjelle atin tone, shokun dhe mikun tuaj". Kaq ka mundur te thote Kosta, ndersa keto fjale shoqeruar me lotet e Anit dhe nje ofshame dhimbjeje nga kraharori i Vangjelose, qe ruan kujtimet me te bukura me te. Nje dore dhe mbi arkivol. Te gjithe nxitojne ta bejne kete. Eshte dheu i lamtumires se
fundit nga qindra duar te aferm, miq, bashkefshatare. Pas ketij momenti te dhimbshem, mbi varr, jane vendosur kurora ne emer te Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve, institucioneve kulturore, Bashkia e Himares, nga femijet e bashkeshortja, nga miqte e lexues.

Mbi varrin me te ri te fshatit Vuno, ku prehet nje njeri i madh i letraveshqipe, Odise Grillo, u ngrit nje mal me lule. "U shua margaritari ibregut". Keshtu eshte shprehur perpara varrit te Odise Grillos, poeti,brilanti i kenges se bregut, Lefter Cipa. "E takonim sa here na merrtemalli, krenoheshim me vlerat e tij, por ja ku na erdhi ne mes tone dhe ne doti shkojme prane me lule, me dhimbjen, por mbi te gjitha me krenarine per shkrimtarin e shquar te bregut".

Odise grillo, sa prane Petro Markos. Jane bij te bregut, zera te fuqishem te letersise shqipe, qe u rriten me ashpersine e detit dhe melodine e valeve. Odise Grillo e Petro Marko. Iken nga vendlindja per t'i dhene fame Shqiperise, per te bere me emer bregun, dhe u kthyen serish ketu, ne vendlindje,per te qene perjetesisht bashke. Ata jane balle per balle me njeri-tjetrin dhe qendrojne si dy korifej te letersise, te shpirtit te poetit dhe ashpersise se bregut. Ata lane amanet. Te me coni ne vendlindje.
Dhe kjo shpreh dashurine e tyre per token, token qe i lindi dhe i mori ne gjirin e saj. Ky amanet eshte shprehje e njerezve te medhenj sikurse ishin dhe mbeten Odise Grillo dhe Petro Marko. "Nuk flasim dot nga dhimbja", keshtu shprehen shoket dhe miqte e shrimtarit qe kane ardhur nga Tirana deri ne Vuno. Prof. Dr. Hamit Borici, nje nder njerezit e afert gjate gjithe
jetes me Odise Grillon, thote se "u shkeput nga plejada e shkrimtareve nje krijues i shquar, me emer te madh, por iku edhe
hoku e miku i pazevendesueshem".


_Vangjelo Grillo, bashkeshortja e shkrimtarit_

Dhimbja nuk me le te flas, humbem njeriun e shtrenjte, babane e
mrekullueshem qe ju perkushtua femijve, Anit dhe Kostes qe na deshidhe e deshem gjithe jeten. Sa te veshtire do ta kem pas ndarjes me Odisene.


_Skender Hasko, shkrimtar._

Veshtire te flasesh pas kesaj dhimbjeje qe ndjen. U nda nga jeta shkrimtarime i shquar letersise per femije, njeriu me virtyte te rralla, qe do te mbetet ne kujtesen e lexuesit te vogel e te rritur, te shokeve, miqeve.


_Gjike Kurtiqi, shkrimtar._

Odisea iku shpejt, kishte mundesite, aftesite, talentin per te botuar vepra te tjera te letersise per femije. Ishte shkrimtar i vecante per gjinine e letersise per femije. Ai ju ka dhene doren shume shkrimtareve te rinj dhe mbetet i shquari i letersise per femije. Ne shkrimtaret me te rinj i jemi mirenjohes, borxhlinj, te shquarit dhe te paharruarit, Odise Grillo.

----------


## Leila

Oooohhh... sa shume e kam dashur ate! Gjithnje kam menduar qe ai nuk do vdiste perpara se ta takoja une nje here... tsk...  :i ngrysur:  (Kjo ishte kur isha 7 vjec... qe ne ate kohe, mund te recitoja vargjet e tij permendesh!)

Ngushellimet e mia, gjithashtu.

----------


## Neandertal

Ngushellimet e mija familjes.

Vepra e Odise Grillos na e ka bere femijerine me te bukur e plot fantazi.

----------

